# Winterizing young vines in Northern MN



## FlyingW (Sep 7, 2013)

Looking for guidance!

I have just over 100 Marquette vines, some planted this year, some last. I know they are a cold-hardy variety, but winters here can be severe and I would like to give them an additional bit of protection if possible. Something that would perhaps add 10-15 degrees of protection. Any suggestions?

Thank You!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 7, 2013)

Before I took extraordinary measures, I would find out my average low temperature and maybe even the record low temperature. Then rate that against the temps Marquette will stand. If you get colder than wheat it is rated for, then consider taking more precautions. A big step is to make sure the vines are healthy and well hardened off before freezing sets in. A big part of that is to withhold extra fertilizer after July/August.Look for a bronzing color of the shoots to be sure it is hardening off. A bright green is not good as they will be tender.


----------



## FlyingW (Sep 7, 2013)

First let me admit to having zero previous experience with vines! 

Well, average lows in Jan-Feb are around 0 deg F, but record lows are another story altogether. We're talking around -45F. Last winter the coldest we had was -33F. The previous winter was -28F. 

From what I've read, Marquette are good to between -30 and -40F. I'd hate to lose all of my vines to the rare winter it gets colder than that.

I planted 14 vines last spring, and in the fall they were very much hardened. I went without any sort of protection for the winter, and pruned down to approximately 3/8" vine thickness. For the most part, I was very pleased with their second years growth. This years planting also did well, but very few vines reached the top wire, and none with enough vine thickness to avoid major pruning next spring. I'm planning on planting another 100-200 vines next year as well. 

My one concern is avoiding winter kill.


----------



## Pat57 (Sep 8, 2013)

I live in Upper Michigan and also have Marquette, Petite Pearl and several other varieties. These are all first year vines that have grown well, some are 6' high now.

Our low temps here get to about -25F, but only once every few years. Usually -15F to -20F is the coldest we see. I do not plan to protect the vines, they should be able to handle those temps. I'm assuming your Marquette's are on their own roots and that you get plenty of snow? If so, even if they did get some winter damage they should regenerate again. Other than laying the vines down for the winter, I'm not sure there is much you could do to protect that many vines.

Pat


----------

